# مطلوب برنامج لجميع اعطال التلفزيون



## طارق الشعبي-اليمن (11 يونيو 2007)

ارجو من الاخوه الكرام مساعدتي في البحث عن برنامج لجميع مشاكل واعطال التلفزيون


----------



## bouaicha81 (13 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم يوجد شرح الاعطال و اصلاحها في الكتب انا اعمل في محل لتصليح الاجهزة التلفاز و اجهزةالاستقبال و الراديو ....... راسلني على الريد الاكتروني لاجبك عن اسئلتك حول الاعطال .....ان شاء الله 

[email protected]
وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل ارجو ان يكون رنامج اصلاح الاعطال تلفزيون موجودا


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (19 يونيو 2007)

http://www.qariya.com/modules.php?n...ownloaddetails&lid=59&title=Traning TV Repair


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## yasser_2k7 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على الموقع الجميل ده


----------



## بركة عبدالعظيم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## emad wally (30 ديسمبر 2009)

mashkor gedan ya kbir


----------



## كنعانية العينين (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرابط الممتاز . وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yacine2520 (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج الرائع... و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## عبد الحميد فخرى (10 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مجنون شهد (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## محمد جزائر (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## مراسي السفن (1 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين*


----------



## مراسي السفن (1 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين*


----------



## مراسي السفن (1 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين*


----------



## مراسي السفن (1 يونيو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين*


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## العزاوي محمد (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموقع الرائع جدا يااخي الكريم


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ahmed_xp (15 مارس 2014)

اسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجزيك كل الخير ​


----------

